# PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim



## Firefox83 (27. März 2018)

*PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

Hallo

Meine alte PS4 ist nervig laut. Bei Hitman und Tomb Raider DE geht sie zwischendurch richtig ab, schon fast so laut wie ein Staubsauger. Auch beim Filme schauen, ist die PS4 nicht wirklich flüsterleise.

Ich überlege mir eine PS4 Pro zu holen, mit der Hoffnung dass die Konsole im FHD Modus weniger heiss wird, ergo nicht so laut. Im 4K wird die PS4 anscheinend auch extrem laut.

Kann jemand berichten, wie laut die PS4 Pro auf FHD ist (Spielen + Filme schauen)?

Ansonsten soll anscheinend die PS4 Slim weniger laut sein als die Standard PS4.

Danke


----------



## Rizzard (27. März 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

Schwierig zu beantworten.
Die PS4 Modelle haben oft eine unterschiedliche Streuung.
Meine Pro ist zwar etwas angenehmer als meine alte PS4, aber immer noch deutlich hörbar.
An meinen Dyson Staubsauger kommt sie aber nicht im geringsten ran.^^
Ich betreibe sie an einem FHD Fernseher, aber wie gesagt sie ist hörbar.
Lautstärkewerte kann ich dir natürlich keine geben, hab sowas nie gemessen.
Bei mir stören die Geräusche aber auch nicht. Ich sitze ca 3m von der Konsole entfernt und neben dem Spielesound nehm ich es kaum noch wahr.

Manche Leute sind da aber auch einfach empfindlicher.
Ich meine Laggy hier im Forum fand seine Slim schon zu laut.^^


----------



## Firefox83 (27. März 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

ich bin auch kein silent freak, aber meine PS4 fährt den Lüfter extrem hoch. Meine Frau und ich dachten schon, das Ding fliegt uns gleich um die Ohren.

Auch sonst, ist die PS4 nicht wirklich leise. Und leider kann ich wegen den schlafenden Kids die Soundanlage nicht nach Belieben hochdrehen.


----------



## Rizzard (27. März 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



Firefox83 schrieb:


> Und leider kann ich wegen den schlafenden Kids die Soundanlage nicht nach Belieben hochdrehen.



Und wenn du in dem Fall auf die PS4 Slim wechselst?
Die fährt dann zwar keine 1440p oder dergleichen, aber immerhin wäre sie leiser.


----------



## blautemple (27. März 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

Ich persönlich habe noch keine leise PS4 Pro gehört. Es soll zwar angeblich leise wunder Konsolen geben, aber mir ist noch keine begegnet 
Ansatzweise leise ist nur die PS4 Slim und die reicht ja an einem Full HD ja auch problemlos


----------



## Blackout27 (27. März 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

Weiß jemand ob die aktuelle PS4 Slim oder die neuste Rivision der PS4 Pro (CUH 7116b) leiser arbeitet? 

Ich habe meine Pro etwas modifiziert und den Lüfter der neuesten Pro verbaut. Das Lüftergeräusch ist dumpf und mit normalen Spielesound nicht störend. 
In nicht Pro optimierten Spielen ist die PS4 Pro allerdings flüsterleise. Schwierige Entscheidung


----------



## the_move (27. März 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

Bei meiner PS4 Pro ist das BD ROM hörbar. Aber das schaltet sich nach ner Weile wieder ab, zumindest wenn das Gerät die BD als gültig erkannt hat.  Benutze ich ein Digital Spiel, hört man so gut wie nichts.

Wenn Du wegen der Kids nicht hochdrehen kannst, könntest Du evtl. Kopfhörer benutzen.


----------



## Firefox83 (28. März 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

Kopfhörer habe ich mal gekauft, aber ich spiele am liebsten ohne Kopfhörer (Brillenträger). Und Filme gucken mit Kopfhörer fühlt sich definitv ******** an. Vor allem wenn die eigene Frau nebenan sitzt... 

Habe auch mal daran gedacht nebenbei einen "richtigen" Blueray Player zu kaufen, aber da investiere ich lieber gleich in eine Slim, wenn die tatsächlich ruhiger im Betrieb sein sollte. Und nebenbei zwei Abspielgeräte zu haben, finde ich auch nicht wirklich toll.

Aber ich wollte, wenn ich schon die PS4 ersetzen muss oder will, gleich eine PS4 Pro holen. Da hätte ich zumindest eine Leistungssteigerung für's Geld.

ich versuche über Ostern die PS4 auseinander zu schrauben und komplett staubfrei zu machen. Vielleicht hilft das, aber meine PS4 war schon von Anfang laut und je nach Spiel dreht sie leider wirklich extrem auf.


----------



## Pisaopfer (28. März 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



Firefox83 schrieb:


> ich bin auch kein silent freak, aber meine PS4 fährt den Lüfter extrem hoch. Meine Frau und ich dachten schon, das Ding fliegt uns gleich um die Ohren.
> 
> Auch sonst, ist die PS4 nicht wirklich leise. Und leider kann ich wegen den schlafenden Kids die Soundanlage nicht nach Belieben hochdrehen.



Genau das ist bei meiner PS4, erste Gen, auch der Fall. Seit ca. 6 Monaten dreht sie höher und höher auf und jetzt hört sie sich an als ob das Lager des Lüfters oder ähnliches klötert, zusätzlich zu dem Turbinengeräusch. Da wirst du echt nervös und bist drauf und dran das Teil abzuschalten. Besonders "Warm" wird der Chip wohl wenn man beim spielen noch Nachrichten schreibt aber inzwischen passiert das auch immer öfter wenn viel los ist auf dem Bildschirm. Nun wollte ich auf die PRO wechseln und lese immer wieder das ich vom Regen in die Traufe wechseln würde, mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit. Zum Kotzen ...


----------



## the_move (28. März 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

Naja, also es gibt auch vernünftige Kopfhörer, die Brillenträgern keine Schwierigkeiten machen. Ja, Filme gemeinsam anschauen klappt damit natürlich nicht, aber bei einer Konsole gehe ich persönlich erstmal von „Spielen“ aus, denn BRs, DVDs, etc. nutze ich nicht. Fürs Streamen nutze ich eine TV Box, und die ist lautlos.


----------



## Rizzard (28. März 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Nun wollte ich auf die PRO wechseln und lese immer wieder das ich vom Regen in die Traufe wechseln würde, mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit. Zum Kotzen ...



Also meine Pro ist leiser als meine alte PS4, aber immer noch gut hörbar.^^


----------



## Firefox83 (28. März 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

das mit den Kopfhörern ist Geschamckssache. ich bevorzuge keine, greiffe aber in Notfall auch mal zu den Ohrmuscheln.

Meine PS4 steht im Wohnzimmer und wird halt auch als BR Player benutzt.

Vielleicht kommt irgendwann noch eine überarbeitete Version der Slim / Pro.


----------



## Blackout27 (28. März 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



Firefox83 schrieb:


> das mit den Kopfhörern ist Geschamckssache. ich bevorzuge keine, greiffe aber in Notfall auch mal zu den Ohrmuscheln.
> 
> Meine PS4 steht im Wohnzimmer und wird halt auch als BR Player benutzt.
> 
> Vielleicht kommt irgendwann noch eine überarbeitete Version der Slim / Pro.



Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das Sony nochmal eine überarbeitete PS4 Pro veröffentlicht und im gleichen Zuge die normale PS4 einstellt. Bisher wird der Chip in 16nm hergestellt. Eine Umstellung auf 12nm/7nm würde Kosten sparen, quasi eine Playstation 4 Pro Slim.


----------



## Shortgamer (28. März 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

Vor 3 Wochen hat sich ein Kumpel ne gebrauchte PS4 Fat über eBay Kleinanzeigen gekauft.
Laut Verkäufer, PS4 der ersten Charge...

Kumpel meinte auch zu mir, das die PS4 'auffällig' laut sei. Unangenehm um mit dem TV gegenzusteuern - Wegen der Nachbarn. 

Wir haben die PS4 an einem Nachmittag von innen Generalüberholt. 
Erst abgesaugt, und dann WLP + neuen Lüfter eingesetzt.  

Sie ist zwar jetzt immer noch hörbar. Aber definitiv leiser zu Spitzen, als vorher!


Bei ihm war es den Aufwand wert, da die PS4 nur 110€ samt 500GB + Controller gekostet hatte.


Zum Vergleich: 
Ich habe eine PS4 Slim vor wenigen Monaten gekauft und das lauteste ist ein Brummen was ich wahrnehme.


----------



## Pisaopfer (28. März 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Also meine Pro ist leiser als meine alte PS4, aber immer noch gut hörbar.^^



Das ist ja das eigentliche Dilemma, wenn es nur ein wenig Geräusch ist, könnte ich damit leben. Nur gibt es ja keine Garantie das die PRO die ich erwerbe auch nur ein wenig Geräusch produziert. Zumal ich an einem leichten Tinnitus leide und somit Silent-Freak eh hinfällig ist. Externe Kühllösungen sind wohl nicht so doll, laut Testberichten und Bewertungen in den Shops. Ne Wasserkühlung wäre schon was feines ...


----------



## Shortgamer (28. März 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> *Externe Kühllösungen sind wohl nicht so doll*, laut Testberichten und Bewertungen in den Shops. *Ne Wasserkühlung wäre schon was feines* ...



Interne WaKü in einer PS4, das würd ich sehen wollen


----------



## the_move (28. März 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Bisher wird der Chip in 16nm hergestellt. Eine Umstellung auf 12nm/7nm würde Kosten sparen, quasi eine Playstation 4 Pro Slim.


Die Pro Slim war auch mein Gedanke. Allerdings denke ich nicht, dass die normale Variante eingestellt wird. Eher wird deren Preis weiter abgesenkt, was sowieso schon lange überfällig ist.


----------



## Blackout27 (29. März 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



the_move schrieb:


> Die Pro Slim war auch mein Gedanke. Allerdings denke ich nicht, dass die normale Variante eingestellt wird. Eher wird deren Preis weiter abgesenkt, was sowieso schon lange überfällig ist.



Bin gespannt ob wir so ein Modell zur E3 oder später im Jahr sehen werden von Sony. 

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das Sony den Weg geht, das nur noch ein Modell geführt wird. So muss man bei AMD nicht zwei unterschiedliche Chips kaufen bzw. anfertigen lassen. Zudem könnte man mit ein wenig Geschick die Gamer wieder "Zusammenführunen" und die Teilung von Slim und Pro beenden. Kann natürlich auch ganz anders kommen aber so spekuliert man als Konsumer evtl. nicht gleich auf eine Playstation 5 Pro zum Release?

Mehr als 299€ UVP dürfte die Playstation 4 Pro Slim (was für ein Name XD ) aber nicht kosten. Eine Playstation 4 Super Slim für 199€ UVP hätte aber auch etwas ansich! 

Ich kann die jetzige Pro jedenfalls empfehlen. Dank des neuen Lüfters den ich verbaut habe (entspricht der neuen Pro Version) ist die Konsole angenehm unauffällig beim Spielen. Ich glaube man macht weder mit der Slim noch mit der Pro momentan etwas falsch.


----------



## Firefox83 (29. März 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Das ist ja das eigentliche Dilemma, wenn es nur ein wenig Geräusch ist, könnte ich damit leben. Nur gibt es ja keine Garantie das die PRO die ich erwerbe auch nur ein wenig Geräusch produziert.



du sprichst mir aus der Seele!




thehate91 schrieb:


> Ich kann die jetzige Pro jedenfalls empfehlen. Dank des neuen Lüfters den ich verbaut habe (entspricht der neuen Pro Version) ist die Konsole angenehm unauffällig beim Spielen. Ich glaube man macht weder mit der Slim noch mit der Pro momentan etwas falsch



Okey, muss ich mal im Auge behalten und evtl. mal "Probehören".

Mit den kommenden Sommertemperaturen wird das Problem nicht besser und die PS4 werden noch mehr aufdrehen und aufheulen, aber hoffentlich nur um Mitternacht bei Vollmond...


----------



## Rizzard (29. März 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



Firefox83 schrieb:


> Mit den kommenden Sommertemperaturen wird das Problem nicht besser und die PS4 werden noch mehr aufdrehen und aufheulen, aber hoffentlich nur um Mitternacht bei Vollmond...



Bei warmen Sommertemperaturen bleibt meine Konsole eh aus.
Man hat da so schon zu kämpfen das es in den eigenen 4 Wänden nicht zu warm wird, da muss ich nicht auch noch die "Heizung" einschalten.^^


----------



## Blackout27 (29. März 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



Firefox83 schrieb:


> Okey, muss ich mal im Auge behalten und evtl. mal "Probehören".
> 
> Mit den kommenden Sommertemperaturen wird das Problem nicht besser und die PS4 werden noch mehr aufdrehen und aufheulen, aber hoffentlich nur um Mitternacht bei Vollmond...



Genau schau einfach mal nach ob du die neue Version antesten kannst. Lautlos ist keine Konsole egal ob Slim, Pro oder X. Ich spiele meist eher mit etwas leiserer Lautstärke und da nimmt man den Lüfter meiner Pro kaum noch wahr. Mein Problem ist eher das Spulenfiepen was leicht hörbar ist im Raum aber das kannst du bei jedem Modell haben (Slim, Pro, S, X oder PC Hardware).

P.S. deutlich lauter ist bisher keine meiner Konsolen gewesen im Sommer. Auch mein PC ist im Sommer kaum/gar nicht wärmer als zu dieser Jahreszeit.


----------



## Firefox83 (29. März 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

aber müsste die Pro, wenn die auf FHD geschaltet ist, nicht weniger stark ausgelastet sein, ergo weniger heiss und leiser laufen?

andere Frage, werden die Games mit FHD auf der Pro generell qualitativ besser dargestellt als auf einer Standard / Slim PS4? Die PS4 beherrscht doch Downsampling, oder?


----------



## Blackout27 (29. März 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



Firefox83 schrieb:


> aber müsste die Pro, wenn die auf FHD geschaltet ist, nicht weniger stark ausgelastet sein, ergo weniger heiss und leiser laufen?
> 
> andere Frage, werden die Games mit FHD auf der Pro generell qualitativ besser dargestellt als auf einer Standard / Slim PS4? Die PS4 beherrscht doch Downsampling, oder?



Also wie sich die Pro unter 1080p verhält kann ich dir nicht genau sagen aber ja es stimmt schon. Habe zum Beispiel Last Guardian in 1080p gespielt da so die Konsole das Game bei konstanten 30 FPS darstellen konnte. Dadurch wurde die Pro auch weniger belastet (kaum Spulenfiepen, Lüfter leiser). Ich kann es gerne für dich heute Mal testen ob die Pro unter 1080p leiser arbeitet. Würde dazu Horizon Zero Dawn nehmen da das Game mit am anspruchsvollsten ist.

Ja Downsampling wird neuerdings unterstützt, dann hast du aber keine Vorteile mehr was die Lautstärke betrifft da die Konsole ja den "4K" Kontent berechnet.


----------



## Firefox83 (29. März 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

ja das wäre toll! Danke!

ich habe am Wochenende zum Beispiel Tomb Raider - Definitive Edition und Hitman (Demo + Sapienza Gratis Pack) heruntergeladen und in beiden Spielen geht die PS4 zwischendurch immer wieder mal extrem ab! Und sieht so aus, als wäre ich kein Einzelfall.

PS: Tomb Raider kriegt man momentan für wenig Geld im PSN Store. Eine Kaufempfehlung


----------



## Blackout27 (29. März 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



Firefox83 schrieb:


> ja das wäre toll! Danke!
> 
> ich habe am Wochenende zum Beispiel Tomb Raider - Definitive Edition und Hitman (Demo + Sapienza Gratis Pack) heruntergeladen und in beiden Spielen geht die PS4 zwischendurch immer wieder mal extrem ab! Und sieht so aus, als wäre ich kein Einzelfall.
> 
> PS: Tomb Raider kriegt man momentan für wenig Geld im PSN Store. Eine Kaufempfehlung



Ich habe für dich Horizon Zero Dawn  getestet. Die Auflösung habe ich im OS eingestellt. Zusätzlich habe ich beide Grafikeinstellungen verwendet um ggf. Unterschiede festzustellen. 
Um ehrlich zu sein habe ich keine nennenswerten Verbesserungen/Verschlechterungen ausmachen können. Meine Pro lief immer mit ähnlicher Lautstärke. Lediglich das Spulenfiepen war unter 1080p ein Hauch leiser. Getestet wurde ohne Spiele-Sound.

Ich möchte aber auch nochmals betonen das die Lautstärke für mich, der auch einen großen Wert auf Lautstärke legt, absolut im grünen Bereich war. Sobald ich den Spiele-Sound eingeschaltet habe (Lautstärke 11 von 100; 11= man kann noch Nebengeräusche im Raum und Nachberraum klar hören), habe ich die Konsole nicht mehr  wirklich wahrgenommen.
Man kein leider keine 0,5 Sone Konsole erwarten. Selbst die Xbox One X ist unter Last leicht hörbar.

Wieviel Sone wären denn für dich persönlich noch ertragbar bzw. unerwünscht?


----------



## Pisaopfer (29. März 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



Shortgamer schrieb:


> Interne WaKü in einer PS4, das würd ich sehen wollen



Nachtigall ick hör dir trappsen ... 

Ich meinte diese komischen externen Luftkühlsysteme die unter oder hinter oder sonstwo an der Konsole angebracht werden.


----------



## Shortgamer (29. März 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

Kann ich doch nix zu.  

Besser ausdrücken.. Meine Glaskugel ist kaputt, wusste leider nicht was du meintest.


> Ich meinte diese ...


----------



## sam10k (29. März 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

meine slim höre ich überhaupt nicht und die dreht nur selten etwas höher in einem spiel wie zum beispiel doom.
die pro ist nicht wesentlich "lauter" als die slim.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y1ac1zwZm3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hier der stromverbrauch ps4 launch und ps4 slim

http://static.trustedreviews.com/94/00003ad42/9af2/ps4-slim-power-consumption.png


----------



## Firefox83 (30. März 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Ich habe für dich Horizon Zero Dawn  getestet. Die Auflösung habe ich im OS eingestellt. Zusätzlich habe ich beide Grafikeinstellungen verwendet um ggf. Unterschiede festzustellen.
> Um ehrlich zu sein habe ich keine nennenswerten Verbesserungen/Verschlechterungen ausmachen können. Meine Pro lief immer mit ähnlicher Lautstärke. Lediglich das Spulenfiepen war unter 1080p ein Hauch leiser. Getestet wurde ohne Spiele-Sound.
> 
> Ich möchte aber auch nochmals betonen das die Lautstärke für mich, der auch einen großen Wert auf Lautstärke legt, absolut im grünen Bereich war. Sobald ich den Spiele-Sound eingeschaltet habe (Lautstärke 11 von 100; 11= man kann noch Nebengeräusche im Raum und Nachberraum klar hören), habe ich die Konsole nicht mehr  wirklich wahrgenommen.
> ...



Danke 

schwierig zu sagen, erwünschenswert  unter Last um die 0.5 - 0.7 Sone.

ich habe heute meine PS4 auseinandergeschraubt und richtig entstaubt. Nun läuft sie um einiges ruhiger. im idle sehr ruhig und unter Last (ca. 10min im Hitman Spiel) ähnlich laut wie im angehängten Video von sam10k. ich schätze über 1 Sone, aber keine 2 Sone. Die Reinigung scheint als hätte etwas gebracht, aber ich bin immer noch nicht 100% zufrieden. Ich lade später Fotos der Putzaktion hoch.


----------



## Blackout27 (31. März 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



Firefox83 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> schwierig zu sagen, erwünschenswert  unter Last um die 0.5 - 0.7 Sone.
> 
> ich habe heute meine PS4 auseinandergeschraubt und richtig entstaubt. Nun läuft sie um einiges ruhiger. im idle sehr ruhig und unter Last (ca. 10min im Hitman Spiel) ähnlich laut wie im angehängten Video von sam10k. ich schätze über 1 Sone, aber keine 2 Sone. Die Reinigung scheint als hätte etwas gebracht, aber ich bin immer noch nicht 100% zufrieden. Ich lade später Fotos der Putzaktion hoch.



Keine Ursache  

Wenn du eine Konsole mit unter 1 Sone haben willst, kann ich dir nur von der Pro abraten. Da bleibt eigentlich nur der Griff zur Slim aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass die Slim leiser als 1 Sone bleibt.


----------



## Firefox83 (31. März 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

Ich warte jetzt mal ab ob mit God of War oder später Tomb Raider ein Bundle rauskommt. Vielleicht kommt ja noch eine überarbeitete Pro / Slim raus.

Ich habe gestern Abend gute 2h Tomb Raider DE gespielt. In Video Zwischensequenzen hat die PS4 wieder so stark hochgedreht, dass man von der Sequenz rein gar nichts verstanden hat. Im Spiel selbst war die Lüfter Lautstärke auch laut, aber verkraftbar. Nur diese Peaks nerven. 

Meine PS wird auch nicht jünger 

Schöne Ostern...


----------



## Firefox83 (31. März 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

Ich warte jetzt mal ab ob mit God of War oder später Tomb Raider ein Bundle rauskommt. Vielleicht kommt ja noch eine überarbeitete Pro / Slim raus.

Ich habe gestern Abend gute 2h Tomb Raider DE gespielt. In Video Zwischensequenzen hat die PS4 wieder so stark hochgedreht, dass man von der Sequenz rein gar nichts verstanden hat. Im Spiel selbst war die Lüfter Lautstärke auch laut, aber verkraftbar. Nur diese Peaks nerven. 

Meine PS wird auch nicht jünger 

Schöne Ostern...


----------



## Pisaopfer (31. März 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

Spätestens mit RDR2 gibt es ein Bundle mit der PRO bei mir dann ... Hoffentlich hält das Mopped so lange noch durch.


----------



## the_move (1. April 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

Ganz ehrlich...anstatt diverse Playstations „Probe zu hören“ solltet Ihr stattdessen vielleicht das mit Headsets machen.

Ja, ich weiß, dann geht wieder das Gemäkel los, es gbt ja keine vernünftigen Headsets, man kommt sich damit doof vor, die Anlage war so teuer...

Ich finde Kopfhörer bergen einige Vorteile. Wenn man kein eigenes Haus kann man die Lautstärke auch mit denen schön aufdrehen. Auch schlafende Kinder weckt man nicht.
Sofern die Gehörgänge physiologisch normal geformt sind funktionierts sogar mit dem Surround Sound, und irgendwie ist das nochmal ne Ecke anders. Eine Art „akustisches VR“...


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (1. April 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

Headset kann keine allgemeine Lösung sein.
Manche Leute wollen nicht komplett abgeschnitten sein. Da soll man sich mit Lebenspartner und Kinder noch unterhalten können oder wenn sie rufen.
Da hat man dann auch weder TV noch Anlage voll aufgedreht und hört die Elektronik dann erst recht.

Was macht man wenn man Lokal zusammen spielt? Alle Heatset auf? Fördert auch nicht gerade die Kommunikation.

Muss halt Jeder selber entscheiden ob man so eine Sache überspielt oder sie im Alltag stört.


----------



## the_move (1. April 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Headset kann keine allgemeine Lösung sein.
> Manche Leute wollen nicht komplett abgeschnitten sein. Da soll man sich mit Lebenspartner und Kinder noch unterhalten können oder wenn sie rufen.Da hat man dann auch weder TV noch Anlage voll aufgedreht und hört die Elektronik dann erst recht.
> Was macht man wenn man Lokal zusammen spielt? Alle Heatset auf? Fördert auch nicht gerade die Kommunikation.
> Muss halt Jeder selber entscheiden ob man so eine Sache überspielt oder sie im Alltag stört.



Da gibt es mittlerweile auch Lösungen für...ich kann auch über das Headset angerufen werden.


----------



## aloha84 (1. April 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



the_move schrieb:


> Da gibt es mittlerweile auch Lösungen für...ich kann auch über das Headset angerufen werden.



...geil, dann brauchst du es ja niemals mehr abnehmen.
Mhhh vielleicht beim Haare waschen, aber sonst?!


----------



## Taonris (1. April 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

Leise ist die X auch nicht unbedingt, besonders bei Spielen wie RoTR


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (1. April 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



the_move schrieb:


> Da gibt es mittlerweile auch Lösungen für...ich kann auch über das Headset angerufen werden.



Nicht anrufen. Sondern im Haus selbst. Soll Frau und Kind dich jetzt beim Zocken anrufen damit man was merkt?^^

Am PC baut man auch kein Silent-System um dann dauernd Headset zu tragen.
Es passt halt nicht immer je nach Situation.


----------



## Laggy.NET (1. April 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

Ich hab mich wegen der Lautstärke bewusst für die Slim und gegen die Pro entschieden. Gut, ich spiel primär am PC und hab noch keinen 4K TV, aber hätte ich die Pro gekauft hätte ich umgerüstet.
Die Lautstärke hat mich aber dazu gebracht lieber zweimal zu überlegen, bevor ich das mache. Man sieht ja schon in zig YouTube Videos, wie laut die normale PS4 je nach Streuung  ist und wie viel leiser im Vergleich die Slim ist. Die Pro ist eben irgendwo dazwischen.

Und trotz dieses enormen Unterschieds ist die Slim unter vollast immernoch erheblich lauter, als mein Rechner und Vollast. Aber zumindest ist das Niveau für mich noch im akzetablen Bereich, mit dem ich leben kann, auch wenn es manchmal grenzwertig ist, wenn man anderes gewohnt ist. Wirklich störend wirds aber objektiv gesehen nie.

Ein großer Vorteil der Slim ist auch der idle Betrieb bzw. die Lautsärke beim Filme ansehen über streaming Dienste (also ohne Disc) hier ist die Konsole tatsächlich nochmal nen Tick leiser, als mein Rechner im idle (der ist wirklich leise, alle lüfter laufen auf minimaler drehzahl, Gehäuse ist gedämmt, HDDs entkoppelt usw) und somit nahezu nicht hörbar.
In wieweit das auch für die Pro gilt kann ich aber nicht sagen.


----------



## Firefox83 (1. April 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass ein Headset oder Kopfhörer nicht die Lösung einer lauten Konsole sein kann.

Mit oder ohne Headset ist Geschmackssache.

Ich hoffe es erscheint eine überarbeitete Pro. Jetzt in einer Slim zu investieren, weiss nicht. Die Pro wäre zukunftssicher und hätte eine bessere Bildausgaube. Aber nicht wenn sie ebenfalls laut ist. Mal abwarten, vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal eine gute Gelegenheit für eine Pro oder allenfalls auch Slim.

Wäre auf jeden Fall mal interessant zu Erfahren, was die Pläne von Sony sind und wenn die nächste Gen oder HW Upgrade erscheint.


----------



## Ralle82 (1. April 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

Also ich bin im Besitz der CUH-7116B und muss sagen, das ich bis jetzt über die Lautstärke nicht klagen kann...


----------



## Firefox83 (3. April 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

und hier noch die versprochenen Bilder. Wobei ich muss ehrlich gstehen, wirklich, aber wirklich viel Staub war in der Konsole nicht drin.


----------



## Firefox83 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

so nach zwei Monaten kann ich berichten, dass die PS4 nach wie vor laut ist, mit oder ohne Staub. Grauenhaft, ohne Headset macht das Spielen an der Konsole keinen Spass.

ich frage mich, ob meine PS4 halt langsam "ausgelutscht" ist, dass der Lüfter immer so hoch drehen muss.


----------



## sam10k (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

die slim ist nahezu lautlos und die pro leise.
kein vergleich zu den ersten ps4 modellen.


----------



## Blackout27 (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



sam10k schrieb:


> die slim ist nahezu lautlos und die pro leise.
> kein vergleich zu den ersten ps4 modellen.



Wenn für dich 3,5 Sone+ bei einer Pro leise sind okay.
Es gibt vereinzelt  wenige Pro Modelle die leiser ihren Dienst verrichten allerdings drehen auch diese ab und an hörbar auf. Im Normalfall war die CUH7016B Version deutlich hörbar bis sehr laut und dreht den Lüfter ständig auf und ab. Erst die CUH7116B Version konnte da besser abschneiden.

Ich habe meine CUH7016B Version mit dem aktuellen CUH7116B Lüfter ausgestattet und zusätzlich die Raumbausteine seperat gekühlt. Dadurch ist meine Pro auch in Spielen wie God of War deutlich leiser geworden. Damit meine ich 1,5-2,5 Sone. Dies ist mit Spielesound nicht störend aber immer noch hörbar. Natürlich beziehe ich mich auf den 4K Modus. Bei Spielen wo kein Pro Patch verfügbar ist, ist die Pro wirklich leise.

Habe mich mit dem Thema lange beschäftigt und einige Pro Modelle dafür getestet. 

Wie die Lage bei der Slim Version aussieht weiß ich nicht.

Grüße


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

Wir haben die PS4 Slim. Ohne nachzumessen ist unser Eindruck das sie deutlich leiser als die normale PS4 ist. Das war ja eine Turbine.


----------



## Firefox83 (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

Oh man, habe mir heute die Zeit genommen und die Wärmeleitpaste ausgewechselt. Es ist nur leicht besser geworden. Das Ding geht immer noch ab wie ein Staubsauger.

Ich werde nun vermutlich im Gehäuse auf Höhe Lüfter einige Frischluftlöcher reinbohren, wie in vielen Tutorials gezeigt wird. Mal schauen ob das eine Besserung bringt.

Oder allenfalls verkaufe ich das Ding und kaufe mir mit einem Aufpreis eine Slim oder Pro. Aber diese sind zum Teil auch nicht immer leise...


----------



## Narbennarr (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

Der Lüfter der Pro reagiert wohl nicht nur auf Temperatur, sondern auch nach Auslastung der Hardware da kann WLP und Frischluft nichts bringen


----------



## Firefox83 (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

Jetzt habe ich noch mit offenem Unterdeckel getestet, nix nada der Lüfter dreht im Game voll auf. Nix zu machen, ich bin ratlos... 

Getestet habe ich mit der Trainingsmission von Hitman. Gleich nach dem Start der Mission geht der Lüfter langsam bis zum Anschlaghoch


----------



## Blackout27 (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



Firefox83 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich noch mit offenem Unterdeckel getestet, nix nada der Lüfter dreht im Game voll auf. Nix zu machen, ich bin ratlos...
> 
> Getestet habe ich mit der Trainingsmission von Hitman. Gleich nach dem Start der Mission geht der Lüfter langsam bis zum Anschlaghoch



Welche Version hast du genau? 
Allein die WLP zu wechseln oder ein Loch in den Deckel zu schneiden bringt nicht viel.


----------



## Firefox83 (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Welche Version hast du genau?
> Allein die WLP zu wechseln oder ein Loch in den Deckel zu schneiden bringt nicht viel.



1116A

Beim Blueray gucken ist der Lüfter passabel laut bzw leise. Auch im Hauptmenu geht der Lüfter relativ stark zurück. Nur im Hitman Game geht gleich nach dem Start der Mission der Lüfter ab. Und das ist bei Tomb Raider DE auch der Fall. Sogar meine Frau hat danach gefragt, ob die PS4 gleich hochgeht...


----------



## Blackout27 (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



Firefox83 schrieb:


> 1116A
> 
> Beim Blueray gucken ist der Lüfter passabel laut bzw leise. Auch im Hauptmenu geht der Lüfter relativ stark zurück. Nur im Hitman Game geht gleich nach dem Start der Mission der Lüfter ab. Und das ist bei Tomb Raider DE auch der Fall. Sogar meine Frau hat danach gefragt, ob die PS4 gleich hochgeht...



Mhm okay das ist schwierig. Was leider viele vergessen ist die Abwärme der RAM Bausteine. Werden diese heiß, zum Beispiel weil ein Loch ins Gehäuse gefräst wurde und somit die unteren Bausteine schlechter belüftet werden, dreht der Lüfter extrem auf.

Dein Modell hat soweit ich richtig liege insgesamt 16 Raumbausteine. Du könntest die Raumbausteine auf der Rückseite seperat kühlen (schau auf mein Profil unter Galerie). Entweder fräst du das Schutzblech so, das kleine Ramkühler genug Platz finden. Alternativ kannst du auch schauen ob du das Schutzblech nicht einfach weg lassen kannst (so habe ich es bei meiner Pro gemacht). Die Raumbausteine auf der Vorderseite könnten durch bessere Wärmeleitpads auch effektiver gekühlt werden.
Du kannst auch kleine Füße anbringen damit die Konsole unterhalb vom Gehäuse auch etwas Luft bekommt und sich die Wärme nicht staut.

Zusätzlich kannst du den Kühlblock mit feinen Schleifpapier bearbeiten um die Wärmeübertragung zu verbessern. Dies will ich in den nächsten Wochen auch noch bei meinem Modell nachholen. 

Am sichersten fährst du aber wohl mit dem Kauf einer Slim sofern diese wirklich so leise sein soll. Mir macht das Basteln an der Playstation viel Spaß allerdings sollte man auch die Arbeitszeit und die Kosten dafür im Auge behalten. 

Falls du noch Fragen hast kannst du mir auch einfach eine PN schicken 

P.S. mit dem originalen Playstation Standfuß drehen die ersten "dicken" PS4 Versionen deutlich mehr auf als wenn sie liegen und genug Luft haben.


----------



## Firefox83 (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

Die PS4 liegt bei mir. Sogar als Testversuch mitten im Raum auf dem Boden, und mit einem Ventilator davor, dreht sie durch. Mir fällt diese Lautstärke aber erst jetzt so richtig auf. Früher war das nicht zwingend ein Problem, sie war laut, aber nicht so extrem wie heute. Vielleicht liegt es an der Software? Oder an den Games? Oder eben, vielleicht nur am Alter. Oder am Netzteil? Keine Ahnung...

Die RAM Bausteine sind mit WLP Pads versehen, ich habe sie gestern neu gerichtet.

Mal schauen, momentan würde ich die PS4 lieber als Sondermüll entsorgen, als daran zu basteln. 

Aber Danke für deine Tipps!


----------



## schonschoen (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

@thehate91 
> Ich habe meine CUH7016B Version mit dem aktuellen CUH7116B Lüfter ausgestattet und zusätzlich die Raumbausteine seperat gekühlt. Dadurch ist meine Pro auch in Spielen wie God of War deutlich leiser geworden. Damit meine ich 1,5-2,5 Sone. Dies ist mit Spielesound nicht störend aber immer noch hörbar. Natürlich beziehe ich mich auf den 4K Modus. Bei Spielen wo kein Pro Patch verfügbar ist, ist die Pro wirklich leise.


das klingt von all dem, was ich bisher gelesen habe, nach mit abstand dem bestem konzept! extra dafür hier angemeldet 

darf ich fragen, was du genau mit "rambausteine separat gekühlt" meinst bzw. mit welchen pads? millionärsfrage: woher hast du den 7116b-lüfter? 

viele grüße

edit: sorry, bin neu hier und zu blöd um zu zitieren und habe es wohl noch immer nicht geschafft


----------



## Blackout27 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



schonschoen schrieb:


> @thehate91
> > Ich habe meine CUH7016B Version mit dem aktuellen CUH7116B Lüfter ausgestattet und zusätzlich die Raumbausteine seperat gekühlt. Dadurch ist meine Pro auch in Spielen wie God of War deutlich leiser geworden. Damit meine ich 1,5-2,5 Sone. Dies ist mit Spielesound nicht störend aber immer noch hörbar. Natürlich beziehe ich mich auf den 4K Modus. Bei Spielen wo kein Pro Patch verfügbar ist, ist die Pro wirklich leise.
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für das Lob  Hier ein paar Bilder vom Umbau:

Frage zur nvidia gts250 (keine Ahnung warum da "Frage zur nvidia gts250" steht???)

Rambausteine: 
8 Stuck Aluminium VGA-RAM Kuhler/Heatsink 18: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Pads für die Rambausteine:
AKasa AK-TT12-80 - beidseitig selbstklebende: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

PS4 Pro Lüfter (Nidec):
Sony PlayStation 4 PS4 Pro Internal Fan G95C12MS1AJ-56J14 KSB1012H CUH-7015B  | eBay    (leider ausverkauft  )

Standfüße:
1€ Möbeluntersetzer bei Tedi 

Vorweg, ich wollte nichts an der Konsole sägen oder den äußerlichen Zustand verändern
Auf der Rückseite der PS4 Pro Platine befinden sich die Rambausteine welche mit einer Abdeckung "gekühlt" werden. Diese habe ich durch die o.g. Teile ersetzt sodass die Wärme besser abgegeben werden kann. Damit alles passt musste ich lediglich das Schutzblech der Unterseite weg lassen. 
Der leise Lüfter wurde in einigen CUH 7016b/7015b Modellen bereits verbaut. Gut zu erkennen an den 8 Einkerbungen. Diesen habe ich bei Ebay gekauft. Leider ist dieser nicht mehr verfügbar und ist auch im Preis nach meinem Umbau extrem angestiegen (ich habe inkl. Versand 35€ bezahlt) und kam auf bis zu 60€!!! 

Insgesamt hat mich der Umbau ~50€ gekostet und jeder Cent war es mir wert  Natürlich ist die Konsole nicht lautlos oder auf dem Niveau der Xbox One X. Je nach Last kann man die Konsole auch wahrnehmen (2-2,5 Sone) was aber im Vergleich zur Ausgangslage eine tolle Verbesserung ist. Gerade in God of War habe ich viele Youtube Videos gesehen und auch einige Beiträge gelesen. Die Pro wird dort unerträglich laut. Mein Modell war fast das ganze Spiel unauffällig ruhig (1,5-2 Sone), nur bei dem Zwergenstand wurde Sie kurzzeitig höhrbar laut. Das nervige Auf- und Runterdrehen im Sekundentakt (zum Beispiel in Final Fantasy XV) ist auch nicht mehr vorhanden. Der neue Lüfter klingt eher dumpf wie mein GTX1080 ti Founders Edition Lüfter und geht dadurch bei normaler Soundkulisse komplett unter 
Falls du Fragen hast kannst du mir gerne eine Private Nachricht schicken, ich helfe gern sofern ich helfen kann 

Grüße

P.S. Einfach unten rechts unter dem Post auf "zitieren" klicken  Willkommen im Forum !!


----------



## the_move (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

Und bei der Gelegenheit noch die Wärmeleitpaste durch Flüssigmetall (Grizzly Conductonaut) austauschen...

Thermal Grizzly TG-C-001-R Conductonaut: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Blackout27 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



the_move schrieb:


> Und bei der Gelegenheit noch die Wärmeleitpaste durch Flüssigmetall (Grizzly Conductonaut) austauschen...
> 
> Thermal Grizzly TG-C-001-R Conductonaut: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor



Das wollte ich auch noch machen inkl. den Kühlblock glatt schleifen. Finde nur kein passenden Schleifpapier dafür. 

P.S. ich habe die Valküre in Muspelheim bezwungen


----------



## schonschoen (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

lieber thehate91 

das lob muss ich noch erweitern. du hast wahrscheinlich nicht nur viel ahnung von diesem thema hier, ich bin über mehr posts gestolpert (sorry  ) und du bist stets kompetent, hilfsbereit und so unglaublich sachlich. ...und antwortest sogar einem neuen honk wie mir sowas von ausführlichst & schell, dieses forum ist beneidenswert!

ram ist mir nun klar, so werde ich echt einfach so dein setup übernehmen, danke!
lüfter sollte vielleicht noch zu bekommen sein, vielleicht. (letzte woche pro-lüfter gesehen in us-shops. werde morgen noch einmal genau schauen, aus typenbezeichnung war mir nichtssagend, dein link ist super anhaltspunkt)

ich will meine konsole auch auch nicht sägen oder fräsen  ich hatte die ps4 pro schon öfters geöffnet, um hoch erwartungsvoll tonnen von staub zu entfernen - nur da war nichts ... ich habe die hoffnung, dass ich die ps4 pro noch leise bekomme. gerne teile ich meine ergebnisse mit, wird jedoch noch ein bisschen dauern....


----------



## Blackout27 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



schonschoen schrieb:


> lieber thehate91
> 
> das lob muss ich noch erweitern. du hast wahrscheinlich nicht nur viel ahnung von diesem thema hier, ich bin über mehr posts gestolpert (sorry  ) und du bist stets kompetent, hilfsbereit und so unglaublich sachlich. ...und antwortest sogar einem neuen honk wie mir sowas von ausführlichst & schell, dieses forum ist beneidenswert!
> 
> ...



Nochmals Danke für das Kompliment 
Ich versuche das Niveau in diesem Forum oben zu halten. Viele User sind hier sehr sehr kompetent und stehts freundlich und hilfsbereit  Ich versuche immer alles neutral zu bewerten und ggf. auch zu helfen. Es freut mich auch das meine Posts dir im Bezug der Pro geholfen haben, Ziel erreicht 

Der Umbau ist nicht schwer und da du deine Konsole bereits geöffnet hast, sollten keine Probleme auftreten. Hast du denn ebenfalls den "minderwertigen" Lüfter in deiner Konsole? Genau schau ob du im US Shop den Nidec Lüfter auftreiben kannst, das selbstklebende Pad musst du nur einmal bestellen (Fläche reicht aus für die Rambausteine).
Kleiner Hinweis noch, wenn du das Schutzblech entfernst musst du beim zusammenbau die HDD mit einer Schraube fixieren bevor du das Gehäuse wieder schließt. Das Schutzblech dient nämlich gleichzeitig als Einrastschlitten für den HDD Käfig. Siehe Bild ->
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...7924-picture990050-img-20180111-000933-a.html

Ich freue mich schon auf deine Ergebnisse!


----------



## the_move (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



thehate91 schrieb:


> P.S. ich habe die Valküre in Muspelheim bezwungen


Dann viel Spaß mit Sigrun. Mein Tip: Mit 300+ Verteidigung angehen. Sindris Rüstung und 100+ Glück soll auch funktionieren, habe ich aber nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## schonschoen (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

sodela, soeben habe ich den besseren lüfter geordert für "nur" umgerechnet 36€ (da gibt es gerade neukunden-rabatt), dafür bis zu 50 tag lieferzeit 
für interessierte, gefunden habe ich ihn hier:

Original COOLING REVOLUT G95C12MS1AJ 56J14 12V 2.10A Centrifugal turbofan fan ps4 cooling fan-in Fans & Cooling from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

achtung, ich habe den lüfter auch in anderen exotischen shops gefunden, jedoch war auf den produktbildern teilweise der falsche lüfter abgebildet. sicherheitshalber auch darauf achten.

gerne berichte ich von meinen erfahrungen, wird jedoch aufgrund lieferzeit ein bisschen dauern


----------



## Blackout27 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



schonschoen schrieb:


> sodela, soeben habe ich den besseren lüfter geordert für "nur" umgerechnet 36€ (da gibt es gerade neukunden-rabatt), dafür bis zu 50 tag lieferzeit
> für interessierte, gefunden habe ich ihn hier:
> 
> Original COOLING REVOLUT G95C12MS1AJ 56J14 12V 2.10A Centrifugal turbofan fan ps4 cooling fan-in Fans & Cooling from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
> ...



Super dann heißt es jetzt warten bis der Postbote klingelt  Freu mich schon auf deine Ergebnisse!


----------



## schonschoen (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Super dann heißt es jetzt warten bis der Postbote klingelt  Freu mich schon auf deine Ergebnisse!



sodela. lüfter kam etwas schneller, leider zoll-nachzahlung und weitere kleinigkeiten, die das vorhaben etwas verteuert haben, egal.

zusätzlich zum nidec-lüfter habe ich noch wärmeleitpaste erneuert und ram separat gekühlt wie thehate91.

was hat es gebracht? messgerät direkt vor der konsole:

max. db vorher: 64
max. db nachher: 55

dir pro läuft nun deutlich leiser.  zudem gibt der lüfter nicht immer gleich vollgas sondern bleibt auch ein paar nicht nervende stufen drunter, was das beste an der geschichte ist.
interessant ist, dass nach dem start von gow die konsole 3 minuten lang flüsterleise ist, bevor der lüfter beginnt hörbar zu drehen, zuvor ging der lüfter unmittelbar nach gow-start los.

ich hatte liquid metal überlegt, jedoch war mir das zu "heiß". habe keine zuverlässige langzeiterfahrung zum conductonaut gefunden und ein bisschen angst, dass sich das nach 3 jahren festfrisst oder andere negativauswirkungen haben könnte bzw. die konsole steht auf standfuß, nicht dass das zeug raus läuft 

insgesamt bin ich zufrieden, mal sehen ob mich die 55db max. irgendwann nerven und ich doch das liquid wage…


----------



## the_move (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

Angeblich soll das Flüssigmetall beständiger sein als gängige Wärmeleitpasten.


----------



## Blackout27 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



schonschoen schrieb:


> sodela. lüfter kam etwas schneller, leider zoll-nachzahlung und weitere kleinigkeiten, die das vorhaben etwas verteuert haben, egal.
> 
> zusätzlich zum nidec-lüfter habe ich noch wärmeleitpaste erneuert und ram separat gekühlt wie thehate91.
> 
> ...



Ich freu mich über deine positive Ergebnisse! Mittlerweile spiele ich auch überwiegend an der Playstation und habe meine Xbox sogar wieder verkauft. Selbst bei den hohen Temperaturen momentan bleibt meine Konsole überwiegend unauffällig was die Lautstärke betrifft. 
Viel Spaß mit dem Umbau  

Ich habe mittlerweile auch die Wärmeleitpaste gegen Flüssigmetall getauscht. Viel mir persönlich ganz schön schwer was das Auftragen betrifft :/ Großartige Verbesserungen habe ich dadurch leider nicht bekommen. Die Konsole verhält sich genau wie vor dem Tausch was Lüfterkurve und Lautstärke betrifft. Ob Sie etwas kühler ist kann ich leider nicht sagen...

Liebe Grüße


----------



## schonschoen (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



the_move schrieb:


> Angeblich soll das Flüssigmetall beständiger sein als gängige Wärmeleitpasten.



gerne glaube ich das auch, jedoch fehlt mir hier der "beweis". vielleicht ist hier jemand mal über langzeiterfahrungen gestolpert ab 2 jahre oder so? habe auch schon bilder gesehen, wo sich das metall nach zeit x in staub verwandelt hat oder fest wie stein wurde. die kühlergebnisse, die man so findet, sind jedoch grandios, hier frage ich mich, wieso dann kein mir bekannter pc/notebook-hersteller auf liquid metal setzt, denn das könnte man auch marketing-technisch gut ausschlachten.



thehate91 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich über deine positive Ergebnisse! Mittlerweile spiele ich auch überwiegend an der Playstation und habe meine Xbox sogar wieder verkauft. Selbst bei den hohen Temperaturen momentan bleibt meine Konsole überwiegend unauffällig was die Lautstärke betrifft.
> Viel Spaß mit dem Umbau
> 
> Ich habe mittlerweile auch die Wärmeleitpaste gegen Flüssigmetall getauscht. Viel mir persönlich ganz schön schwer was das Auftragen betrifft :/ Großartige Verbesserungen habe ich dadurch leider nicht bekommen. Die Konsole verhält sich genau wie vor dem Tausch was Lüfterkurve und Lautstärke betrifft. Ob Sie etwas kühler ist kann ich leider nicht sagen...
> ...



dank dir! irgendwie waren deine posts das i-tüpfelchen, das mich zum umbau bewegte.   hat sich in meinen augen voll gelohnt!

mich wundert, dass deine ergebnisse mit metall nicht spürbarer sind. vielleicht doch nicht das wundermittel und die videos/berichte sind bisschen übertrieben? oder  hängt es mit der lüftersteuerung der ersten pros zusammen, die evtl. nicht zu 100% auf tempteratur gehen soll? aber hier habe ich keine ahnung...


----------



## the_move (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



schonschoen schrieb:


> gerne glaube ich das auch, jedoch fehlt mir hier der "beweis". vielleicht ist hier jemand mal über langzeiterfahrungen gestolpert ab 2 jahre oder so? habe auch schon bilder gesehen, wo sich das metall nach zeit x in staub verwandelt hat oder fest wie stein wurde. die kühlergebnisse, die man so findet, sind jedoch grandios, hier frage ich mich, wieso dann kein mir bekannter pc/notebook-hersteller auf liquid metal setzt, denn das könnte man auch marketing-technisch gut ..


Ist Liquid Metal nicht teurer? Das wäre schonmal ein Grund. Jeder Cent zählt. Es verwandelt sich nicht direkt in Staub, aber auf kupfernen Oberflächen legiert es. Bei Nickel jedoch nicht. Wichtig ist auch es von Alu-Bauteilen fernzuhalten.

Brennt sich Flüssigmetall fest?

Das grosse Waermeleitpasten-Tutorial mit 85 getesteten Pasten (2017) | Tom's Hardware Deutschland


----------



## Blackout27 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



schonschoen schrieb:


> mich wundert, dass deine ergebnisse mit metall nicht spürbarer sind. vielleicht doch nicht das wundermittel und die videos/berichte sind bisschen übertrieben? oder  hängt es mit der lüftersteuerung der ersten pros zusammen, die evtl. nicht zu 100% auf tempteratur gehen soll? aber hier habe ich keine ahnung...



Wahrscheinlich beeinflussen noch andere Faktoren die Lüfterkurve. Mein RAM wird dadurch ja nicht Kühler sodass der Lüfter wahrscheinlich trotzdem die gleiche Drehzahl anlegen muss. Ursprünglich wollte ich auch noch den Kühlblock glatt schleifen aber mir reicht das Ergebnis aus. Jetzt wird gespielt und nicht geschraubt ^^

Freue mich wirklich das ich dir etwas helfen konnte


----------



## the_move (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

Die Ramblöcke kann man evtl. mit Pads versehen...


----------



## Blackout27 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



the_move schrieb:


> Die Ramblöcke kann man evtl. mit Pads versehen...



Sind schon mit seperaten Kühlern  ausgestattet. Wirklich mehr geht eigentlich nur wenn man Löcher ins Gehäuse schneidet und zusätzliche Lüfter anbringt. 
Das möchte ich aber nicht.


----------



## the_move (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

Kühlkörper? Kriegt man die echt unter die Metallplatte noch drunter?


----------



## schonschoen (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



the_move schrieb:


> Kühlkörper? Kriegt man die echt unter die Metallplatte noch drunter?



die passen sehr gut drunter, deshalb habe ich es ja auch so gemacht 

sie sind bei mir gefühlt vielleicht 0,2mm zu hoch und liegen somit etwas auf dem blech auf. eine verbogenes blech oder ähnliches konnte ich nach dem zuschrauben nicht erkennen.


----------



## Blackout27 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



the_move schrieb:


> Kühlkörper? Kriegt man die echt unter die Metallplatte noch drunter?



Frage zur nvidia gts250

Schau dir den Umbau an


----------



## the_move (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

Das auf dem dritten Photo scheint eine Kupferplatte zu sein. Oder gehe ich da fehl in der Annahme?


----------



## Blackout27 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



the_move schrieb:


> Das auf dem dritten Photo scheint eine Kupferplatte zu sein. Oder gehe ich da fehl in der Annahme?



Das ist richtig. Der Kühlkörper der Pro besteht zum Teil aus Kupfer.


----------



## the_move (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig. Der Kühlkörper der Pro besteht zum Teil aus Kupfer.


Dass bedeutet, dass es bei Verwendung von Flüssigmetall es zu "Legieren" kommen kann. Kann man zwar auch entfernen, aber ist mehr Arbeit. Dann sehe ich mich mal nach ner Wärmeleitpaste um. Da gibt's ja auch ein paar sehr gute Produkte.


----------



## Blackout27 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



the_move schrieb:


> Dass bedeutet, dass es bei Verwendung von Flüssigmetall es zu "Legieren" kommen kann. Kann man zwar auch entfernen, aber ist mehr Arbeit. Dann sehe ich mich mal nach ner Wärmeleitpaste um. Da gibt's ja auch ein paar sehr gute Produkte.



Solange du mit deiner Pro zufrieden bist würde ich nichts daran ändern. Du hast ja ein sehr sehr leises Modell erwischt. Allein die Wärmeleitpaste zu wechseln hat bei mir damals nicht viel gebracht was die Lautstärke betrifft. Erst als ich die Raumbausteine mit Kühler versehen habe und den guten Radiallüfter verbaut habe, ist die Geräuschkulisse stark zurück gegangen.


----------



## the_move (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

Naja, ich wollte die Kiste alsbald mal aufmachen um den Staub zu entfernen. Dachte das wäre evtl. ne gute Gelegenheit für ein paar Tweaks.


----------



## Blackout27 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



the_move schrieb:


> Naja, ich wollte die Kiste alsbald mal aufmachen um den Staub zu entfernen. Dachte das wäre evtl. ne gute Gelegenheit für ein paar Tweaks.



Zum säubern reicht lediglich die obere Abdeckung zu entfernen. Dazu muss nicht einmal eine Schraube/Siegel entfernt werden. Wie gesagt ich würde bei deiner Konsole so wenig wie möglich machen da du das große Glück hast ein leises Modell bekommen zu haben. Falls du trotzdem etwas Hand anlegen möchtest kannst du mir gerne schreiben sofern der Bedarf besteht


----------



## the_move (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Zum säubern reicht lediglich die obere Abdeckung zu entfernen. Dazu muss nicht einmal eine Schraube/Siegel entfernt werden. Wie gesagt ich würde bei deiner Konsole so wenig wie möglich machen da du das große Glück hast ein leises Modell bekommen zu haben. Falls du trotzdem etwas Hand anlegen möchtest kannst du mir gerne schreiben sofern der Bedarf besteht


Naja, God of War bei Zimmertemperaturen von 28+ (Dachgeschoss) hat sie stellenweise (nicht dauerhaft) auch gut laut werden lassen. In Herbst und Wintertagen, in denen ich die Raumtemperatur bei 20-21 Grad halte ist das was anderes. Wollte mir im Herbst mal nen Klimagerät zulegen. Das dürfte „extern“ schon etwas Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## Firefox83 (7. September 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

So ich durfte nun live meine PS4 mit einer PS4 Slim vergleichen. Zum Beispiel in der PES 2019 Demo stieg meine PS4 auf 50 dB an (gemessen mit einer APP auf dem Smartphone, ca. 20cm hinter der PS4). Bei der Slim hingegen zeigte die Messung in der PES 2019 Demo nur 30 dB an. Und die zwei PS4 Geräte lagen auf dem selben Tisch, am gleichen TV etc...

ich weiss, die Messung wird extrem ungenau sein und die dB Angaben sind vermutlich völlig falsch, aber die hörbare Differenz war gewaltig! Die Slim war um einiges leiser, aber nicht flüsterleise.

bin jetzt hin und hergerissen was ich tun soll. PS4 behalten, Slim kaufen oder gleich eine Pro nehmen. Wobei ich die Pro nie probegehört habe. Also glücklich werde ich mit der Slim auch nicht...


----------



## Blackout27 (7. September 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



Firefox83 schrieb:


> So ich durfte nun live meine PS4 mit einer PS4 Slim vergleichen. Zum Beispiel in der PES 2019 Demo stieg meine PS4 auf 50 dB an (gemessen mit einer APP auf dem Smartphone, ca. 20cm hinter der PS4). Bei der Slim hingegen zeigte die Messung in der PES 2019 Demo nur 30 dB an. Und die zwei PS4 Geräte lagen auf dem selben Tisch, am gleichen TV etc...
> 
> ich weiss, die Messung wird extrem ungenau sein und die dB Angaben sind vermutlich völlig falsch, aber die hörbare Differenz war gewaltig! Die Slim war um einiges leiser, aber nicht flüsterleise.
> 
> bin jetzt hin und hergerissen was ich tun soll. PS4 behalten, Slim kaufen oder gleich eine Pro nehmen. Wobei ich die Pro nie probegehört habe. Also glücklich werde ich mit der Slim auch nicht...



Wenn dir die slim auch zu laut ist wirst du mit keinem Playstation Modell glücklich werden. Daher behalten und modden damit deine Konsole unter 1 Sone bleibt.


----------



## Laggy.NET (7. September 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

Die Dezibel sind ja ne logarithmische Angabe. Der Unteschied zwischen wenigen dB ist so groß, dass selbst Smartphonemikros eine halbwegs brauchbare Genauigkeit erreichen können. Ich weiß grad nicht mehr, ob +3 oder +6 db die doppelte Lautstärke sind, aber 20 dB Unterschied sind wirklich enorm. Die normale PS4 ist somit um ein vielfaches lauter, als die Slim, ganz egal, ob die Messung genau oder ungenau war, so ein gravierender Unterschied bei nem logarithmischen messwert kann nur durch einen extremen Lautstärkeunterschied erzeugt werden.

Ich finde das Thema nach wie vor ziemlich Kurios. Uberall wird die PS4 als super tolles Gaming System angepriesen und man hört NIRGENDS, aber auch wirklich NIRGENDS irgend jemanden, der sich aktiv über die Lautstärke beschwert. Sowas findet man höchstens in ein paar Foren. Dabei ist das ein dermaßen riesiges und penentrantes Problem, dass ich alle anderen Systeme, als die Slim als völlig unkaufbar empfinde.

Trotzdem werd ich jedes mal schief angesehen, wenn ich sage, ich hab mich für die Slim und nicht die Pro entschieden. Und die Standard PS4 sei ja "flüsterleise". Das kann doch nicht wahr sein? Haben 90% der Bevölkerung nen Gehörschaden? Empfindet ihr nen Föhn auf volle Stufe als "flüster leise"?
Ich komme auf das Thema überhaupt nicht klar und hab jedes mal das Gefühl als hätte es ne riesen Verschwörung gegen mich gegeben... So wie in Happy Few, wo jeder Bürger seine Glücklichkeitspillen nimmt um den Schein einer wundervollen Welt zu waren.


----------



## hks1981 (7. September 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*

Es liegt einfach daran, dass viele Gamer keinen Vergleich mit dem Pc anstellen. Als. Pc Gamer wirst du quasi schon erzogen dein Setting so zu gestalten, dass es leise ist und man optimiert hier stundenlang. 

Auf einer Konsole bei dem Volumen gibt es keine Optimierungen mehr, daher finden wir diese Geräusche auch nicht als normal. Am besten kann man es vergleichen mit Gaming Notebooks. Ich habe den Helios und da glaubst du auch bei Games jetzt steigt er gleich Hoch. 

Konsolen sind konzipiert das man zwischen 3-5m entfernt sitzt, doch heute sitzen viele wie ich auf einem eigenen Schreibtisch und die Konsole ca 50cm bis 1m entfernt.

Hier hilft es schon enorm die Konsole unter dem Tisch auf einem eigenen Kasterl zu stehem haben, alle drei Seiten frei und dann nimmst du die Konsole auch nicht mehr bzw. kaum noch wahr.


----------



## Firefox83 (7. September 2018)

*AW: PS4: Lautstärkenvergleich PS4 Pro <-> PS4 Standard / Slim*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Wenn dir die slim auch zu laut ist wirst du mit keinem Playstation Modell glücklich werden. Daher behalten und modden damit deine Konsole unter 1 Sone bleibt.



ja irgend etwa muss ich mir einfallen lassen. Entweder Vorschlaghammer oder Kreissäge... 

zum modden ist meine PS4 zu alt. Laufwerk spinnt zwischendurch mal und die HDD hat auch schon altersschwächen gezeigt. Vielleicht wird es doch  noch eine Slim, da ich die PS4 auch als Player für Filme benutze. Dort ist sie hingegen erstaunlicherweise sehr ruhig....


----------

